# LO MAS FEO DE TRUJILLO



## Arquitectru (Jun 17, 2007)

Amigos: La intención de crear este foro es para señalar con el dedo acusador a aquellas edificaciones feas, feas, recontrafeas que malogran y alteran nuestra ciudad. 

Es cierto que debido a la heterogeneidad de nuestra población y nuestra "cultura" la imagen urbana no solo trujillana sino peruana en general es irregular, variada, chicha, naif, huachafa, y todo lo que quieran, pero vayamos a casos puntuales o feos dramáticamente para ver si las autoridades o los mismos dueños pueden hacer algo por esto. 

Mi propuesta no es destructiva, sino todo lo contrario: Les digo de que va el asunto, y si les parece, apoyen la iniciativa por que, como estoy trabajando en la MPT en un cargo de relativo peso, con esta página como muestra y argumento, estoy seguro que puedo hacer que se tomen acciones para mejorar al menos lo más feo de nuestra ciudad.


La idea es la siguiente: en una primera etapa, digamos hasta alcanzar los 50 posts con fotos de cosas feas de la ciudad, hacemos una encuesta para votar por las 10 más feas de todas. 

Una vez elegidas las 10 obras más feas, los arquitectos, diseñadores, y por q no ingenieros, podrían además apoyar convirtiendo mediante Archicad, Piranessi, o programa de cad similar, una reconstrucción virtual de la propuesta. 

Cosa que así estamos colaborando con la ciudad y que no parezca tan fea, al menos para los q estamos en el tema y hemos desarrollado cierta sensibilidad al orden y a lo armónico.

Igualmente, podríamos mencionar todas las cosas que no funcionan en nuestra ciudad para hacersela llegar a las instancias correspondientes de la MPT. Y pasen la voz a todos los que puedan, empecemos una campaña por la recuperación de la Imagen Urbana.

El tema es postear algo que afea nuestra ciudad, sea independientemente o a nivel contextual, y sustentar brevemente por que:

Aquí va mi ejemplo:






















La edificación señalada rompe brutalmente el contexto, es más alta y altera el perfil regular de una cuadra en la que toda la arquitectura está conservada. Además, compositivamente no aporta nada, y podría estar en cualquier urbanización o pueblo joven, ya que no posee las características elementales de integración con los inmuebles típicos de un centro histórico.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Ahhh! Si me parece buena idea ! Lo mismo opino por ejemplo de esa esquina de Orbegoso y Pizarro, ese edificio de 3 niveles tan OFF que está en plena esquina desde los años 70s creo... Esa esquinita requiere un urgente bombardeo !

Espero aportar con fotos a la brevedad...


----------



## Arquitectru (Jun 17, 2007)

Aqui van dos ejemplos más de la horrible contaminación visual que sufre la ciudad, producto de la inconsciencia de los comerciantes a quienes no les importa más que publicitar sus productos escandalosamente. Parece ser que hay una competencia para elegir cual es la fachada más chicha y más desagradable.

Afortunadamente, entra en pocos días una importante reforma legal y una nueva ordenanza que ordenará de una buena vez este punto, mediante la imposición de fuertes multas. es triste, pero no hay otro camino, se les ha notificado tres veces en lo que va del año, en dos ocasiones se les ha retirado y decomisado los letreros, pero a los pocos días aparecen como hongos. Con la ordenanza nueva, si lo hacen serán multados.


En este ejemplo se presenta una edificación sin ninguna gracia, indigna de estar en un centro histórico por su forma y escasa integración, llena de avisaje comercial











En estas otras, casonas republicanas ha sido violadas por la intromisión de letreros comerciales fuera de reglamento y comercio informal.




























Y ojo q solo estamos en Pizarro, y aun no habían colocado sus banderitas de pirata.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Muy buenas las fotos. Se tiene que aplicar esa frase acuñada en las monedas chilenas: "Por la razón o la fuerza"... Creo que la MPT ha sido demasiado benévola, incluso sin huevos ni hombría para afrontar estos problemas, todo por tener a sus votantes en el bolsillo. Supongo que eso se acabó, y en adelante todo sea positivo. Siempre habrán quejones e inconformes, pero no deben detener las metas trazadas.

Me gusta lo de uniformizar colores en las fachadas, estéticamente el CHT incrementará su belleza de manera considerable. Mas aun cuando se peatonalicen definitivamente las vías...


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que horror...el mal de nuestras ciudades son construcciones como esta...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

deberian prohobir a los ambulates o gente q vende en la puerta de los locales, los letreros debrian ser todos de negro nada de color, las ventanas de todo el centro deberian ser o de madera o de fierro, prohibir ese tipo ventanas modernas. tmpoco hay q olvidarnos de los casinos y sus cosas raras q hacen afuera

y los letreros deberian tener un tamaño maximo o q al menos la empresa traiga el logo y la municipalidad se lo de (algo asi como las placas del carro .. homogeneas) y q solo se permeita un logo por casa maximo.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Qué feoo..!! Y qué chévere que se muestre eso acá !! Lamentablemente la informalidad y el mal gusto abundan, pero algo que siempre me he preguntado es si se puede democratizar el acceso de las mayorías a contar con la opinión de un arquitecto..! 

La mayoría construye sus casas, negocios, etc etc sin la opinión de aquellos, cuestión de precios supongo..! Pero algo no se puede hacer?


----------



## gonzalo12345 (Jul 27, 2006)

creo que este es un problema en muchas ciudades de peru como Lima, Arequipa, Trujillo, Cajamarca, etc. Como odio ver esas casas cuadradas :bash: alado de una bella casa colonial, malogran la vista :bash:


----------



## mangolight (Jan 4, 2007)

Oye arquitectru que buena idea, yo me sumo al esfeurzo y si realmente se puede ofrecer propuestas , pues yo me sumo a ellas con mi poca experiencia como arquitecto. En el caso de estas fachadas que estas mostrando tu fornecerias los archivos cad, o simplemente nos giariamos por las fotos?, me parece un buen ejercicio el que propones y ya que estas metido en un cargo de "peso" pues espero poder ayudar, y asi aprovechar que hay uno de los nuestros metido en el aparato burocratico!

Avante!!


----------



## Arquitectru (Jun 17, 2007)

Bienvenidas toda ayuda y todas las propuestas! Pero inicialmente, intentemos que nuestro entusiasmo no nos haga perder el orden propuesto, entonces porfavor, posteemos lo más horrible y luego escogemos las más feas para poder realizar las propuestas... y si las hay para todas, mejor!


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

Arquitectru tengo una conulta, q se puede hacer con las cocheras!!! en el centro son demasiadas. bueno no puedo aportar con fotos hasta dentro de unas semanas q valla a Trujillo


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

¡Ay, cómo me duele el ojo! :lol: Me parece una buena idea de thread...sobre todo porque tienen planes para proponer mejoras. ¡Buena suerte!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Una pregunta: qué es naif???


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ JajAJajJAa....lo mismo iba a preguntar (pero me imaginaba que ibas a ser tu el que lo preguntase antes...:|)


----------



## Jassan03 (Feb 14, 2006)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Una pregunta: qué es *naif*???


Yo creo que el se refiere a NAIVE (y no naif) como se dice en INGLES !!!!!


----------



## J-BEAT (Mar 29, 2006)

Se refiere al ARTE NAÏF supongo, esto lo extraigo de wikipedia, pero lo conocía pues lleve algo de eso en un curso de la universidad (Apreciación Artística)

_La denominación naïf (del francés naïf = ingenuo) se aplica a la corriente artística caracterizada por candidez, ingenuidad, espontaneidad, el autodidactismo de los artistas, colores brillantes y antinaturalistas, y perspectiva acientífica.

Sus motivos suelen relacionarse con la vida campesina, la vida familiar, las tradiciones y la religión, representados siempre con gran imaginación y vivacidad. Por extensión suele darse impropiamente el nombre de "arte naïf" a aquel en que intencionadamente se emulan aspectos del arte naïf propiamente dicho (el arte espontáneamente ingenuo)._

Por otro lado, excelente thread.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buen thread y bueno espero mas fotos para poder votar


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Hasta miedo da entrar ahì a comprar algo.. parece que ya mismo se viene todo abajo.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

oooooh que maloshno:que la funeraria no está tan mal:badnews:


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Ayyy k feos edificios


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Pero esto como se puede levantar en pleno centro histórico...:runaway:


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Bienvenida al Perú


----------



## ValeryHell (Dec 4, 2007)

*Y q se puede hacer*

Arquitectru y q medidas se pueden hacer ????demoler esas edificaciones lo veo bien dificil, son propiedades privadas amen de que rompen el contexto urbano del centro historico a lo sumo me parece eliminar la escesiva publicidad q los rodea pero de ahi mas sinceramente lo dudo salvo q tengas alguna idea


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Para empezar que quiten toda esa bulla publicitaria, que pinten y que todos los logos de los comercios sean en negro... Debe normarse para que no vuelva a pasar.

Dudo mucho que destruyan todo aunque sería buena voz.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

Deberian demolerlos. Se deberia crear una ley de ornato urbano para areas protegidas por ley... y demoler todo lo que no cumpla .
Recuerden que el patrimonio si bien, gracias a la constitucion del 93, tiene el aditivo de privado, no deja de ser PUBLICO .


----------



## Arquitectru (Jun 17, 2007)

ValeryHell said:


> Arquitectru y q medidas se pueden hacer ????demoler esas edificaciones lo veo bien dificil, son propiedades privadas amen de que rompen el contexto urbano del centro historico a lo sumo me parece eliminar la escesiva publicidad q los rodea pero de ahi mas sinceramente lo dudo salvo q tengas alguna idea



El problema en realidad no es uno sino muchos, pero el màs peligroso y difícil de cambiar es el mal gusto de los comerciantes, que insisten en poner pese a las notificaciones y multas unos letreros espantosos y cada vez mas grandes.

Este año es ya imposible hacer algo, pero el próximo el àrea en la q trabajo ha pedido competencias para encargarse ella misma de solucionar todos los problemas, pues la tarea debía hacerla Licencias y Desarrollo Urbano pero no se abastecen y no tienen medios.

Felizmente como el próximo año ya jugamos con nuestras reglas (por q este año 2007 hicimos los pedidos para actuar el 2008, ya que en el 2006 no habían considerado nada de esto y estuvimos muy limitados este año), entonces vamos a poner orden al asunto.

Y varios foristas tienen madera de asesores municipales de buen criterio, por q justamente plantean soluciones, la principal, ya sale la ordenanza de Imagen Urbana, q ordena todo este desorden, y si no, multa fuerte y se acabó el asunto. Así griten, pataleen, chillen y digan q no se los deja trabajar.... la pregunta es: ¿ Que derecho tienen los comerciantes a agrdirnos con una ciudad tan fea, tan desordenada y tan desagradable? El desorden, caos y ojalà se pudiera el mal gusto, pero esto es peligroso y subjetivo, van a ser multados de todas maneras.

Pronto postearé fotos de las propuestas para convencer a estos señores de que están OBLIGADOS a cambiar, por q la responsabilidad es de ellos.

Sobre lo q decía VAlery, La propuesta de demoler es muy difícil (creánme q la planteé pero el área legal se inclina por remodelar, q es menos cara y más rápida) así q por allí hemos enfocado las propuestas.


----------



## Kala (Nov 7, 2007)

La zona frente al cementerio de Miraflores ... es terrible...! una empresa formal de transportes...varias informales, floristerías, restaurantes, night clubs, casas, marmolerías, una cochera, una licorería y .... un colegioooo! y eso en sólo en un par de cuadras ... a mi modesto criterio...eso es un desastre urbano! (sin contar la cuadra del frente q es del mismo cementerio y la cantidad de autos, micros y buses que por ahi circulan)

____________________

Algo más... la Avenida Valderrama, en Primavera...es una zona residencial, sin embargo, hace años, pusieron ahi un Pub ...ahora es una local de fiestas infantiles...con su súper letrero y con la fachada pintada de azul añil y plata más algunos rasgos amarillos.... espantoso y ademas mortificante cada vez q hacen sus fiestas infantiles y quienceañeros (hasta altas horas) sin respetar los parámetros de emisión de sonidos molestos en la zona


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Toda ciudad tiene su parte fea, asi que nadie critique !!!!!!!!!!!! JAJA PX isi!!!!!!!!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bueno ste s un mal q aqueja a todas la ciudades dl Perú ... hasta n la misma Lima .... hay cada cosa q se encuentra .. me da ganas ,d cuando voy al centro, llevar una comba e ir caminando y tirando abajo ciertas cosas q stan d + ... jajaja .. buen punto el de Manuel.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

Si nos dedicaramos a tirar abajo lo feo que hay en Lima, mas de la mitad de la ciudad quedaria en escombros.


----------



## MARACUCHisimo (May 13, 2006)

No me parece una buena idea abrir un Thread para mostrar el lado deteriorado de una ciudad, cuando mas bien se debe mostrar el progreso de la misma


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

MARACUCHisimo said:


> No me parece una buena idea abrir un Thread para mostrar el lado deteriorado de una ciudad, cuando mas bien se debe mostrar el progreso de la misma


Amigo .. creo q en el fondo ste thread lo q busca s mejorar nuestro patrimonio y tener propuestas para ello. Ahh y salu2!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Mi aporte fotográfico...










Que hacer con este semejante mosntruo de 4 pisos??? Camuflarlo en medio de algun otro color??? Demolerlo??? Demoler uno o dos pisos (tercero y cuarto)??? Remodelar su fachada con tecnologías de hoy para darle aspecto neo-virreynal??? ...O sencillamente dejarlos ahi ???

Este caso si es preocupante, porque se trata de tremenda mole de concreto y ladrillo que daña seriamente el perfil del centro histórico, y aunque se ubique casi a un extremo, al norte del mismo (esquina Jirones San Martín y Gamarra), igual es un real lunar con pelos en medio de la cara...




Aquí vemos otro caso, que horror ! En medio del ya dañado perfil de esta calle (cuadra 7 de San Martín) por la variedad de casas y en total descuido, sumamos ese lunar de 3 pisos con ese feo color y esos costados de ladrillo, mostrando total contaminación no solo ambiental (por lo cochino) sino visual. Por su tamaño se haría mas factible una demolición, expropiación o quizá ofrecer comprarle su lote por una suma que resulte favorable a ambas partes (MPT y residente) o quien sabe, hacer un canje: La MPT le da al dueño un depa de lujo o casa en X urbanización, equivalente al valor de ese predio en el centro... Que hacer???


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

hay algun estilo que se llame neo-virreynal:nuts::nuts:?? no será Neo-colonial???, ???


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Una mas por ahora:

Esta imagen corresponde al cruce de los jirones San Martín y Junín. En esta foto se puede apreciar varios probelmas conjuntos que describo:










1. Esa casa de 3 pisos ya de estilo chicha moderno con costados sin tarrajear o pintar y encima con tanque Rotoplast tan feo encima que malogra la vista. Detesto esos tanques asi como los costados sin acabar...

Debería sacarse una norma que al menos exija a los dueños pintar los costados de sus predios con color blanco, pintura de agua MINIMO. No es porible tener calles mugrosas. La preocupación está centrada mas que todo solo en 9 manzanas del centro, lo que corresponde al mini damero contenido entre las calles Bolívar, Bolognesi, Gamarra y San Martín. Aun habiendo descuidos aqui, el resto está peor. Nuestro centro es el delimitado por la av. España !

2. Opino que ya no debe permitirse pegar esos afiches de "naranja mix" o "grupo diez" en las esquinas en esos espacios publcitarios antiguos. Ya dan mal aspecto al centro, y preferible que lo hagan via radioo TV o mediante volantes, pero fuera del centro, porque se sabe que muchos transeúntes que los reciben, los botan a la calle asi tengamos bausreros a cada esquina. Vaya idiosincracia !

3. Negocios que tienen pegados en sus puertas una variedad terrible de afiches de productos de consumo humano, como la casa de la esquina enla foto. Terrinle aspecto... Eso se debe limitar o prohibir. Ni que decir de los avisos de publicidad, lo bueno es que eso ya se esta solucionando.

4. No es por ser malo, pero no estoy a favor de que sigamos teniendo puestos de periódico a cada esquina jodiendo (disculpen el término) el aspecto del centro. O bien se prohibe eso, o fácil se diseña unapropuesta de módulo para venta de diarios o quizá con mas cosas como souvenirs para no tener cositas dispersas. O quiza limitar estos puestos de diarios a solo unos contados puntos en el centro y respetando el ornato y perfil del mismo: sin propagandas pegadas en sus módulos ni llenar de diarios colgados hasta en los muros de las casas como si fueran a colgar ropa en cordeles.

bueno, eso es lo que observé por hoy... Ya vendré en otra oportundiad con mas fotos y críticas mas opiniones sobre que podría hacerse.



*Y antetodo, que mas opinan al respecto Chemo y/o compañia (alias Arquitectru) ??????*


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Una consulta, estas casas estan en pleno centro historico? Cuando fui a Trujillo no me di cuenta de ellas, pasan un poco desapercibibas, de todos modos creo que sea necesario que se haga algo al respecto para poder mejorar estas casas y sobretodo para que el centro sea declarado patrimonio cultural de la humanidad


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Bueno d lo q he podido ver, 

D la foto 1, l hospdaje d 4 pisos s algo preocupante, ya q si se manda a demoler .. n q medida esto afectará a las construcciones aledañas??? .. si se le restas los pisos 3 y 4 .. kedaría una cosa realmente fea ... mmm lo unico q kedaría .. sería q d lo q resta d la fachada .. remodelarla al stilo colonial .. los vanos mas grandes se prestarían para ello .. y ponerle .. aunq claro .. la distribución sería un tanto xtraña ... pero sería algo no?? ... (sto lo digo n l caso q no se pueda tirar a bajo toda la construcción y si las casas laterales ... x su belleza arkitectonica lo ameritan).

La 2da foto .. px según lo q puedo ver .. la casa azul puede ser demolida ... ahora .. no se si las casas aledañas son realmente arkitectonicamente rescatables x su belleza .. pero si n todo caso .. si no lo fueran ... bien podría construirse algo moderno n stos solares ... pero d 1 solo nivel.

La 3ra foto .. la publicidad n l centro debería ser mas sobria n colores y ser puesta n lugares adecuados , ese hostal s un reverendo asco ... deberían demolerlo y hacer algo mas acorde a las construcciones q tiene a sus costados .. si moderno q rescate algo dl a arkitectura circundante .. y si no .. q x lo menos no sea chocante.

Bueno doy una simple opinión. salu2!!


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

Antes esos letreros de Naranja mix estaban en casi todas las esquinas... pero los han ido bajando.. espero que este no sea la excepcion...


----------



## lucho19 (Jun 26, 2007)

metan presos a sus dueños luego q alguna empresa lo compre, restaure y use colores permitidos


----------



## jose18sb (Sep 15, 2007)

*Esto no es feo solo que esta recontra descuidado....**Una restauración lo dejaría bastante bien*.....










*
Esto si ya no tiene solución*.......*Quien es el criminal*.....:sly:


----------

